# Which version of the Exakta Varex IIa do I have?



## ahelg (May 19, 2006)

I just got my hands on an old Exakta Varex IIa but when I was browsing the internett I noticed that there are several version. I checked the camera to see which version it is, but all I find is a serial number. Do I use the serial number to decide which version of the camera I have?


----------



## JonK (May 19, 2006)

i think you want to talk to _mitica_...he's da man.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 20, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> i think you want to talk to _mitica_...he's da man.


 
Ha ha...   Thanks for the 'endorsement' Jon... 

Ahelg, there are many links which can tell you how to identify your Exakta Varex IIa. One thing is for sure, it was not made for the American market. The ones made for America were Exakta VX and not Varex due to a problem with the name Varex (owned by the Argus company, one of their lenses was named that way).

Here are a few links:

http://www.ihagee.org/ http://captjack.exaktaphile.com/

And most of all....   Capt_Jack's_Exakta_Identification

I hope this helps.


----------

